
AI early diagnosis could save heart and cancer patients - zeristor
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-42357257
======
zeristor
There have been a spate of breakthroughs from the NHS in recent weeks.
Sceptically one might think that 10% would be viable in the long term.

All good news, but the timing does seem to be coinciding with the worse time
of the year for the NHS.

